# fox mount??



## ARNash (Jan 24, 2008)

If i shoot a fox and plan to get it mounted what should i do in the field and when i get home to keep it in good condition until i get it to the taxidermist? And about how much would it cost?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You really don't have to do a whole lot or be that careful. I'd reccomend the same as for the turkey.

Prices vary a lot depending on taxidermist and region. I have no idea what the "standard" rate for a lifesize fox would be in New England.


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

Foxes, as well as coyotes are very prone to slippage due to the high amount of bacteria they carry. After you harvest your fox I would wipe it clean of any blood, and get it frozen whole or delivered to your taxidermist immediately. As far as price, that will vary greatly. I get $495.00 plus the cost of the base in my shop. When choosing a taxi for you fox, be sure to look at the taxi's fox work. In my opinion foxes are the most difficult mammal to get the proper facial expression when mounting, even more difficult than bobcats, which are a close second. Also make sure their work looks clean and well groomed. Below is a red I did recently for a customer. It had been hit by a car and had a hole in it you could throw a volleyball through. Good luck, I hope you get a beauty.


----------

